# Post colonoscopy



## Fairyloveheart (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all

Had a colonoscopy yesterday which didn't uncover anything but now I am really suffering with pain. Is this normal? I am petrified they've pierced my bowel. How would I know if they have?

Have diahorrea and then right sided abdominal pain which I phase had prior to the procedure but not as painful as this. I just feel rough.

I went under investigation, due to ibs d symptoms so to rule out any other conditions.


----------



## Fairyloveheart (Oct 23, 2014)

It's still really painful but I don't have a temperature....  worried


----------



## flitwit (Oct 3, 2013)

It took a while for the pain to die down after my colonoscopy... about a week or so. I'm sure it's a combination of things, like trapped air, and irritation from the procedure, but yeah, it was pretty painful for me too.


----------

